# Skittish rat



## Emile (May 18, 2008)

Well, I got two girls from Petsmart about three months ago. Ella has never been shy. She's very friendly and absolutely ADORES people. Her sister, Ariel, on the other hand is pretty skittish. It's not too big of a deal, but I want her to be more comfortable. Thankfully, she has never bitten. Even when she's at her worst, she hasn't ever bitten. I'm glad about that, but her technique is hiding. She would always run under my bed, and it would take forever to coax her out. Since that wasn't working, I free-ranged them in the bathroom where there were no considerably unreachable places to hide. Whenever I make a movement, she runs for cover. When I pick her up to take her out of her cage, she hates it. She struggles as much as she possibly can. I've been socializing Ariel by holding her and free-range, but she has barely improved. As I said, it's not a huge deal, but any suggestions you guys have to socialize her?


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Since its a matter of trust I would keep the cage in an area where you spend a fair amount of time so she can see you regularly. I just wouldn't keep it in an area with a lot of loud sudden noises. You could also just sit and talk to her in a soothing voice. Instead of reaching in and picking her up when shes in her cage try leaving the door open and letting her come to you. Treats are also always welcome  Just make sure she knows that no harm will ever come from you. Another option would be to get a fanny pack or a small pouch so that she has a place to hide but can still be near you. It may take a long time for her to trust you but it's definitely worth it. Hope I could be of some help


----------



## DiscoAvenue (Dec 7, 2008)

ive had maurice now for 5 weeks. shes of skittish nature. if i take her out of her cage she will grab on for her life, when i try to pet her she will bow and move backwards. but when ever i open the cage shes comes out to play. and she comes runnig when i look and speak to her. she groomes me. and gives me kisses. i am shure she will get more confident with time she has made big improvements in the past weeks and i have faith. but since i have been on this forum i have noticed on thing with rats, its that they all ahve a certain carachter. maybe shes just a bit shy give her time


----------



## Halokitty (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine have been with me since August with no improvement in their skittishness. They take suicide leaps whenever they get the chance (from my hands) among other things. Socializing them just hasn't worked. Unfortunately, I've come to the conclusion that they need to be adopted out. 

I will never - ever buy rats from Petland again. They are not socialized and are usually sold too old, as mine were. 

I'd love to get them from a breeder but since I'm a renter most breeders want to talk to the landlord and that's just not an option with me. It's not that I will get evicted if my landlady finds out about the rats, it's just that if I asked her up front, she'd go apeshit. This is the same woman, after all, who called me at work numerous times terrified that something was on fire in my apartment when all it was was the soup I had burned earlier that day. 

Anyway, I'm sorry to hear about your rat troubles. I know how frustrating it can be. I still suffer from them with no improvements since August. I'm ready to pull my hair out.


----------



## kyle (Sep 25, 2008)

well that's not very positive, is it? i have a rat that was very timid and skittish a few months ago, and now he is perfectly fine.  just takes time


----------



## Halokitty (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm glad yours is fine. 
I've been working with my 2 for upwards of 2 hours EACH a day, in between working 2 jobs and going to school. Sometimes life sucks; this is one of those times.


----------



## kyle (Sep 25, 2008)

well ya that sucks...i didn't mean anything bad bout that comment lol. hopefully it works out for ya


----------

